# Grubhub deactivation



## Jimmy Hoffa

Has anyone been deactivated from Grubhub for a low acceptance rate? Does GH have a minimum acceptance rate they want us to keep? Been getting so many crappy offers lately my rate is plummeting.


----------



## oicu812

Mine is typically around 25%. I doubt they deactivate for low acceptance.


----------



## Jimmy Hoffa

oicu812 said:


> Mine is typically around 25%. I doubt they deactivate for low acceptance.


good to know. thanks


----------



## uberboy1212

You cant be deactivated for low acceptance rate. Just make sure not to cancel too many orders


----------



## Soy

Hold the phone.... You can cancel orders? All this time I've apparently missed this little tidbit.


----------



## uberboy1212

Soy said:


> Hold the phone.... You can cancel orders? All this time I've apparently missed this little tidbit.


I heard you can't get orders reassigned through the app anymore. You have to call support and have them do it


----------



## Soy

uberboy1212 said:


> I heard you can't get orders reassigned through the app anymore. You have to call support and have them do it


Figured it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## aeiou_-

uberboy1212 said:


> You cant be deactivated for low acceptance rate. Just make sure not to cancel too many orders


Since you are all on the subject, does doordash penalize you for unassigning orders through support? I've had a couple restaurants try to be sneaky and start huge orders right when I arrive. Not playing those games.


----------



## oicu812

This thread is about Grubhub not about DD.


----------



## aeiou_-

oicu812 said:


> This thread is about Grubhub not about DD.


Um, I know? I think it's pretty apparent that I do, if you read my post.


----------



## oicu812

But you threadjack anyways?

Go create your own thread.


----------



## aeiou_-

oicu812 said:


> But you threadjack anyways?
> 
> Go create your own thread.


Oh, lord. Get over yourself. Firstly, this is hardly a thread. And it's the same question applied to a similar service with a different name, pointless to make an additional thread.

I'm outro


----------



## andaas

uberboy1212 said:


> I heard you can't get orders reassigned through the app anymore. You have to call support and have them do it


I have orders reassigned through the app still, did one yesterday actually.


----------



## uberboy1212

andaas said:


> I have orders reassigned through the app still, did one yesterday actually.


Cool that's good to know. Would be a pain to have to call support every time


----------



## oicu812

Sometimes it gets reassigned without you doing anything. It's there one moment after you accept it, then it's gone.


----------



## Jimmy Hoffa

andaas said:


> I have orders reassigned through the app still, did one yesterday actually.


You must have a cheat code for your app cuz I'm 99% sure you have to call support to cancel with GH.


----------



## Goongpad77

Jimmy Hoffa said:


> You must have a cheat code for your app cuz I'm 99% sure you have to call support to cancel with GH.


I can't believe this recent update. Total bullshit. We should be abe to get out of an order with ease if we haven't picked up the food yet.


----------



## andaas

Perhaps my market is different. Here is how I reassign after accepting (even after arriving at a restaurant):

1. Tap "There's a problem."
2. Choose "I can't deliver this order."
3. Reason "Distance too far." (or whatever it says, but something relating to distance)

The order is then removed from my queue and reassigned. The result is different based on the answer you select - distance too far seems to always let you reassign.

Note: When I do this, I will often follow-up with a call to support while I am waiting to receive my next order. I will do this if the restaurant is closed or having problems receiving the order so GH can reach out to the restaurant to (hopefully) have things ready for the next driver to accept.


----------



## Goongpad77

andaas said:


> Perhaps my market is different. Here is how I reassign after accepting (even after arriving at a restaurant):
> 
> 1. Tap "There's a problem."
> 2. Choose "I can't deliver this order."
> 3. Reason "Distance too far." (or whatever it says, but something relating to distance)
> 
> The order is then removed from my queue and reassigned. The result is different based on the answer you select - distance too far seems to always let you reassign.
> 
> Note: When I do this, I will often follow-up with a call to support while I am waiting to receive my next order. I will do this if the restaurant is closed or having problems receiving the order so GH can reach out to the restaurant to (hopefully) have things ready for the next driver to accept.


My app no longer has that pop-up menu. Now there are only three options. It forces me with every option to call care. This might be coming to all the markets eventually.


----------

